# Fahrtechnik?!



## Bergradlerin (15. November 2009)

Die Jungs können alles, wir Mädels nix. Weil ich das nicht glauben kann und will, frage ich einfach mal nach: 


Was könnt Ihr? Trackstand? Bunny Hop? Stoppie? Manual? 
Wofür nutzt Ihr Eure Fahrtechnikfertigkeiten? 
Was würdet Ihr gern können - und was konkret lernen?
Was traut Ihr Euch (noch) und wo sind Eure Grenzen?
Wovor habt Ihr Angst? Habt Ihr Sturzerfahrungen?
Würdet Ihr gern ein Fahrtechniktraining machen? 
...
...


----------



## trek 6500 (15. November 2009)

...fahre gern wurzel trails und schnelle weiche waldwege - auch feiner schotter ist okay . ein paar treppen geh´n auch . sprünge trau ich mich net - und bei steilen wegen  bergab - wenn man so ein überschlagsgefühl bekommt - nee, muss net sein . ich liebe matsch und dreck und auch staubtrockene wege - mit schönem , roten sand ...
stürze : ,,, bisher nur unspektakuläres ... 1 x dickes knie ...
fahrtechnik kurs wäre nix für mich - würde mich unter druck gesetzt fühlen - und dann "verweigern".greez , kati   p.s. aber ich messe mich auch nicht an anderen - egal , ob männlein , oder weiblein. fahre das, was ich kann - das andere lass´ich halt . geh´da selten ein risiko ein .... meine knochen sollen möglichst heil bleiben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (15. November 2009)

Den Schweinehopp kann ich  der richtige Bunnyhop ist mir ein- zweimal gelungen aber auch nicht wirklich hoch, eben mal für nen cm den Boden verlassen.

Ich möchte auf jeden Fall nächstes Frühjahr einen Fahrtechnikkurs machen, in der Hoffnung auch mal bergab gescheit runter fahren zu können 

Gestürzt bin ich bisher nicht allzu häufig, hab mir bis auf ein mal auch nichts getan dennoch hab ich Schiss so blöde zu fallen, daß ich mir was tue.


----------



## swe68 (15. November 2009)

Ich hatte mal einen Fahrtechnikkurs und fühlte mich dort auch unter Druck gesetzt....
Ich fahre gerne schöne Waldwege, gerne auch Trails, aber nicht unbedingt technisch. Mit ein paar Wurzeln komme ich klar.
Ich fahre ungern Schotter, vor allem steil bergab. Bergab bin ich eh langsam. Ich fahre lieber bergauf. 
Sturzerfahrung MTB? Schotter...steil....und die Maus.... -> Ellenbogenbruch.
Und auf stark wurzligem Trail nach Fahrfehler in den Bach nebenan gefallen.
Ich weiss nicht, ich will auch gar nicht unbedingt mehr können.


----------



## tussibike.de (15. November 2009)

Huhu
ne Mädelsseite ... sehr gut!!!!
Sachen à la Trek 6500 (s.o. -> ...fahre gern wurzel trails und schnelle weiche waldwege - auch feiner schotter ist okay . ein paar treppen geh´n auch . sprünge trau ich mich net - und bei steilen wegen bergab - wenn man so ein überschlagsgefühl bekommt - nee, muss net sein . ich liebe matsch und dreck und auch staubtrockene wege - mit schönem , roten sand ...) mag ich auch. 
Ich bin etwas transalpsüchtig geworden. Gibts hier auch welche, die mal fahren möchten?
Stürze? Ja, einige wenige. Am Altkönig z.B. in die Heidelbeeren ... nix passiert außer lila Beine : )
Fahrtraining? Mhm, eigentlich wird man doch von Tour zu Tour besser. Glaub auch, dass ich mich dann vielleicht nicht alles trauen würde so auf Befehl...
Ciao!


----------



## Ani (15. November 2009)

hiho,

ich hab bisher mit fahrtechniktrainings gute erfahrungen gemacht. das hat ja nichts mit zwang oder kommandoton zu tun, sollte es zumindest nicht. als ich mein bike ganz neu hatte und von mountainbiken echt überhaupt keine ahnung hatte, hab ich einen einsteigerkurs gemacht, grundvorraussetzung war: ohne stützräder radfahren können. und so wars auch, man bekommt die absoluten basics erklärt, klar lernt man das auch irgendwann von selber oder könnte es nachlesen, aber ich fands nicht schlecht. bei dem einsteigerkurs waren auch leute, die erzählt haben sie fahren schon 8 jahre mtb und sie hätten noch was neues gelernt...
dann hab ich noch einen dreitägigen mädelskurs gemacht und im sommer (eher zufällig weils sich angeboten hat) einen kurs im urlaub bei vinschgaubike. auch da das gleiche, leute die schon lang mtb fahren, denen es aber total neu war, dass es sinnvoll ist wenn hindenrisse wie stufen etc kommen die pedale in die grundstellung zu bekommen. auch richtig absteigen im steilen gelände scheint etwas zu sein, was nicht jedem klar ist. 
ich mein klar, einen oder mehrere kurse braucht man dazu nicht zwingend, aber hilfreich kann es schon sein. allerdings kann man nach so einem kurs nix was man nicht schon vorher konnte, man weiß nur wies richtig geht... antrainieren muss man es sich dann noch selber. ich hab bis vor kurzem in der stadt gewohnt wo mit biken nix ging und bin daher nur maximal einmal im jahr in den urlaub gefahren mit dem rad und ganz selten mal am wochenende. da kann man einmal geübtes wissen aus einem kurs natürlich auch nicht verinnerlichen. seit diesem jahr wohn ich wieder im grünen und bin im sommer mehrmals die woche gefahren und hab mir auch konkret sachen vorgenommen zu üben/fahren und mich deutlich verbessert. übung macht da definitiv die meisterin


----------



## Echinopsis (15. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bei den ganzen Mittelgebirgsmarathons und sonstigen Veranstaltungen, wo ich bisher an den Start gegangen bin, kam ich mit meiner Fahrtechnik zwar hin, bin aber am überlegen im nächsten Jahr mal einen Kurs zu machen. Es gibt halt immer wieder Situationen, wo ich zwar irgendwie runterkomme, mir aber denke, dass das bedeutend eleganter ginge. Zudem bin ich nach einem Wadenbeinbruch vor 2 Jahren etwas ängstlicher, obwohl das damals nichts mit mangelnder Fahrtechnik zu tun hatte. Ich habe nicht das Bedürfnis von Hausdächern zu springen oder Downhillpisten im Renntempo zu bewältigen. Für mich ist Biken eher ein Ausdauersport, bei dem flowige Waldtrails und Wurzelpisten den zusätzlichen Reiz ausmachen. Schotter, Sand und Treppen ala 24h von Duisburg schrecken mich aber auch nicht ab. Mit engen Spitzkehren bergab habe ich aber z.B. oft Probleme.
Gibt es Erfahrungen mit Anbietern von Fahrtechnikkursen, bevorzugt in NRW?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. November 2009)

Weiche Waldböden, wer mag das nicht? Ich mag auch gern technische, felsige Trails. Fels hat einen genialen Grip! Steil macht mir nix, ich habs nicht so mit tiefen Rinnen, also tiefeingetretene und ausgesetzte Wanderwege. Da ist es mir schon paarmal passiert, dass ich mit dem Pedal am Wegrand hängengeblieben bin. Je öfter es dann Probleme bereitet, desto schlimmer wird´s. Ich würd gern Hinterradversetzten können, bin aber zu faul zum üben. Bißchen springen wäre praktisch, hab ich aber Schiß davor, wenig fehlertorerant. Stürze habe ich meist schon mehrere in der Saison, einmal musste ich an der Hand genäht werden, so weiß ich wenigstens, dass Handschuhe Sinn machen, sonst nur mal eine Rippenprellung und gaaaanz viele blaue Flecken und Abschürfungen.
Fahrtechikkurse hab ich 2 gemacht: Der 1. bei Stefan Herrmann war bißchen verbissen, der 2. beim DAV (auch im IBC Forumsmitglied) war eine totale Gaudi. Ich nutze aber auch bei diversen Veranstaltungen immer das Angebot, Fahrtechnik zu üben; sei es bei einer geführten Tagestour (z.B. bei Vinschgaubike) oder beim Testival in Latsch, etc.


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. November 2009)

Mein Projekt lautet im Moment, das Hinterrad kontrolliert in die Höhe zu lupfen (ohne Klickies!  ) und sanft wieder abzusetzen. Es klappt... - manchmal.    Sobald man reißt oder sich verkrampft, es _will _statt einfach zuzulassen, dass es ohnehin abhebt, wenn man vorn kräftig-kontrolliert bremst und das Gewicht etwas nach vorn verlagert (mit gestreckten Armen!), geht gar nix.    Aber langsam rollen, zupacken, Geduld haben (bei meinem Panzer dauert´s eine Weile, bis die 150er Gabel eingetaucht ist  ), locker in die Knie gehen - und das Heck ist in der Luft. Langsam und gefühlvoll wieder runterlassen statt runterzukrachen... Das ist die Vorstufe zum Umsetzen. Und das ist mein Ziel.

Warum ich um diese Kleinigkeit so ein Geschiß mache? Weil ich mich Mitte der 90er in Mittenwald vom Kranzberg direkt ins Krankenhaus katapultiert habe. Bei weniger als Schrittgeschwindigkeit (= zu langsam!   ) fuhr ich in ein Loch, das Hinterrad stieg, überholte mich, die Klickies hielten... --> Schädelhirntrauma, drei Halswirbel gebrochen (die Dornfortsätze). Das war kein Spaß mehr und hatte im Wortsinne ein Trauma zur Folge!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. November 2009)

Das stimmt, zu fest eingestellte Klickies sind Mist. Meine sind super locker eingestellt und trotzdem hat´s mich deswegen im Herbst schon wieder auf die Nase gelegt, weil ich auch mit dem Vorderrad in einem Loch hängengeblieben bin, aber ich hatte anscheindend gottseidank mit dem Landeplatz mehr Glück. Aber wenn da grad ein junger Felsen im Weg liegt... Ist auch sinnig drauf zu achten, dass die Schuhe zum Pedal passen. Z.B. gehen die Raceschuhe mit den Käfigpedalen (z.B. PDM 324) nicht so gut, wie mit den Tourenschuhen. Und es zickt halt immer dann, wenn man´s am Wenigstens brauchen kann. Zum Üben sind immer Flats besser, nur bin ich z.B. immer zu faul, umzuschrauben, deswegen üb ich so selten :-(((


----------



## mtbbee (16. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Was könnt Ihr? Trackstand? Bunny Hop? Stoppie? Manual?


Bis auf 2 Sachen kenne ich nicht einmal die Bedeutung 



Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Wofür nutzt Ihr Eure Fahrtechnikfertigkeiten?


Ich fahre für mein Leben gerne uphill, auch gute Steigungsprozente - downhill eher ungerne



Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Was würdet Ihr gern können - und was konkret lernen?


über mittelgroße querliegende Baumstämme springen, längere Treppen runterfahren, spontane Stopps bis das Rad quersteht



Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Wovor habt Ihr Angst? Habt Ihr Sturzerfahrungen?


tiefe Bachdurchquerunge, da hatte ich schon mal meine Kniescheibe gut zerschmettert, Strassenverkehr: sich spontan öffnende Autotüren mit Aufprall



Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Würdet Ihr gern ein Fahrtechniktraining machen?



JA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (16. November 2009)

mtbbee schrieb:


> über mittelgroße querliegende Baumstämme springen, längere Treppen runterfahren, spontane Stopps bis das Rad quersteht








Ersteres habe ich vorgestern probiert...  
Treppen sind gar kein Problem, wenn sie fahrbar sind. Das ist nicht zwangsläufig gegeben - zumindest für Nicht-Profis, die zu steile Treppen halt im Manual (auf dem Hinterrad) runtersurfen. 
Wenn das Rad quersteht, hast Du was falsch gemacht - und die Umweltschützer sowie die DIMB an der Backe...    Effizientes Bremsen erfolgt ohne Ausbrechen und ohne Drift und ohne Bremsspur. Alles andere ist Show. Auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## mangolassi (16. November 2009)

Trackstand kann ich ganz gut, Wheelie und Manual dacht ich, sind nur zum posen, da geb ich immer zu schnell auf.

Wozu nutze ich meine Fahrtechnik? Hhm, zum fahren, also Vollgas heizen in meinem Fall, da bleibt mir kaum Zeit über Technik nachzudenken.

Ich würde mich gern trauen mehr zu springen: Doubles, ordentliche Gaps, hohe Drops (höher als ich ungefähr), aber das ist eh Kopfsache, wahrscheinlich brauche ich eher einen Therapeuten als einen Techniktrainer. Und nen Scandinavian Flick und ordentlich driften würd ich auch gern können, ich hab ja nicht vor das auf den Trails zu machen.

Angst hab ich vor allem, neuerdings sogar vor Steinen die unterm Gras versteckt sind und auf mein Pedal lauern. Passive Sturzerfahrung besonders dieses Jahr reichlich, es hat einige richtig erwischt. Selber nur ein Kapselriss am Finger durch besagten Stein (Kletterhalle adé) und vor Jahren mal ein Ellbogen, wo der Schleimbeutel rausmusste, wegen einer verhauenen Landung.

Ein Fahrtechniktraining würde ich gern machen, hat dieses Jahr nicht geklappt.
Ah und dieses Steinfeld am Lac Blanc ärgert mich immer


----------



## scylla (16. November 2009)

Trackstand ist eigentlich kein Problem. Mach ich eigentlich aber nur im Wald... wenn das an der Ampel mal schief geht sieht's zeimlich dämlich aus; nur die Autofahrer haben ihren Spaß  
Und Bunny-Hop: na ja, früher dachte ich, dass ich das ganz gut hinkriege. Bis ich es auf meinem neuen Freerider versucht habe  hoffentlich kann ich's bald wieder darauf üben, wenn mein kleines Gabelproblem behoben ist. Nur der Wheelie will irgendwie nie so recht klappen. Wahrscheinlich auch, weil ich zu viel Schiss habe, auf dem Rücken zu landen, und deswegen zu wenig übe.
Driften ist cool! Ich habe diesen Sommer mehr aus Zufall (oder halber Unfall - Kurve und ein fetter Stein mitten drin, den ich zu spät gesehen habe) das driften gelernt: Im Schreck zu heftig an der Hinterradbremse gezogen und um das Hindernis rumgelenkt. Zu meiner eigenen Überraschung hab ich mich nicht dabei abgelegt, sondern kam sogar noch ziemlich elegant aus der Sache raus. Also nachgedacht, was ich da gemacht habe und ein bisschen weiterprobiert... Als ich dann den Stunt mal bei einer Ausfahrt in der Gruppe probiert habe, hat mich einer gefragt, woher ich denn den Scandinavian Flick gelernt hätte  Ich hatte ja keine Ahnung, dass das tatsächlich eine "Technik" ist, und erst recht nicht, wie das heißt 

Um Fahrtechnik-Kurse hab ich mich bisher immer gedrückt, obwohl das wohl schon ganz sinnvoll wäre. Ich hab halt auch Bedenken, dass man da eher unter "Druck" ist, was zu meiner spaßorientierten Einstellung zum Biken nicht passt.

@pfadfinderin und bergradlerin:
Das mit dem Hängenbleiben-mit-dem-Vorderrad hatte ich auch schon. Zum Glück außer ein paar Tagen Kopfschmerzen nichts passiert, dafür eine schöne Delle im Helm von dem Stein, auf dem ich gelandet bin. Hat mir aber zu Denken gegeben *puh!*.

Was ich gerne können würde wären ein paar höhere Drops oder Northshores im Bikepark. Bisher geht mir bei so hohen Sachen immer die Traute aus 

Greez, Scylla


----------



## creatini (16. November 2009)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bei den ganzen Mittelgebirgsmarathons und sonstigen Veranstaltungen, wo ich bisher an den Start gegangen bin, kam ich mit meiner Fahrtechnik zwar hin, bin aber am überlegen im nächsten Jahr mal einen Kurs zu machen. Es gibt halt immer wieder Situationen, wo ich zwar irgendwie runterkomme, mir aber denke, dass das bedeutend eleganter ginge. Zudem bin ich nach einem Wadenbeinbruch vor 2 Jahren etwas ängstlicher, obwohl das damals nichts mit mangelnder Fahrtechnik zu tun hatte. Ich habe nicht das Bedürfnis von Hausdächern zu springen oder Downhillpisten im Renntempo zu bewältigen. Für mich ist Biken eher ein Ausdauersport, bei dem flowige Waldtrails und Wurzelpisten den zusätzlichen Reiz ausmachen. Schotter, Sand und Treppen ala 24h von Duisburg schrecken mich aber auch nicht ab. Mit engen Spitzkehren bergab habe ich aber z.B. oft Probleme.
> Gibt es Erfahrungen mit Anbietern von Fahrtechnikkursen, bevorzugt in NRW?


 
Hallo,
habe letztens in Bielefeld bei bikelounge (www.bikelounge.de) einen Kurs mitgemacht. Anfangs war ich total aufgeregt und kam garnicht klar. Wurde aber echt besser, als die ersten Jungs umfielen. Mich hat es dann auch erwischt und da musste ich erstmal aussteigen. Hatte totale Kopfblockade. War aber absolut ok und ich hatte bei jeder Übung die freie Entscheidung, ob ich sie mache oder nicht.
Habe viel gelernt und werde das bestimmt noch mal wiederholen. 
Ich will endlich die Angst bei steilen Abfahrten verlieren.
Hatte dieses Jahr nen fiesen Überschlag bei dem Crosstritahlon in Zittau. Ist mir ganz zum Schluss passiert. Konnte kraft- und mentalmäßig nicht mehr und dann ist es halt passiert. Zum Glück gab es nur dicke blaue Flecken.


----------



## Surfmoe (16. November 2009)

* Was könnt Ihr? Trackstand? Bunny Hop? Stoppie? Manual?

Nix, ich ueb noch.. was ist ein Trackstand? Ich kann wo runterspringen und landen und nen Bunny vielleicht 10cm hoch (manchmal). Sonst nix..

    * Wofür nutzt Ihr Eure Fahrtechnikfertigkeiten?

Welche?  Ich fahr gerne Berge runter.. 

    * Was würdet Ihr gern können - und was konkret lernen?

Den Berg besser runterfahren und alles was oben steht

    * Was traut Ihr Euch (noch) und wo sind Eure Grenzen?

Bei extrem steilen Sachen mit Schotter hab ich etwas Angst und ich glaube hohe Drops sind auch nicht so meins.. alles andere yay.. Hab ja dieses Jahr erst wirklich angefangen zu fahren. 

    * Wovor habt Ihr Angst? Habt Ihr Sturzerfahrungen?

Bei einer sehr steilen Stelle zu rutschen und hinzufliegen. Sturzerfahrungen ja, aber bisher ohen groessere/bleibende Schaeden.

    * Würdet Ihr gern ein Fahrtechniktraining machen?

Auf jeden Fall. Nur gehts bei uns nicht, weiter weg wuerde mein Freund mit, aber die Jungs koennen eh alles besser und ueberhaupt


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. November 2009)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> was ist ein Trackstand?



Man steht auf und mit dem Bike, ohne die Beine auf den Boden zu stellen. Geht natürlich auch sitzend. Sehr praktisch, wenn gerade mal wieder was im Weg liegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosy (16. November 2009)

so, dann antworte ich auch mal.

Bin recht überrascht, was ihr Mädels so alles drauf habt - treffe nämlich eher selten Mädels, die schneller als Schrittgeschwindigkeit bergab fahren 

Nun zu mir:
fahre sehr gerne Touren - gerne sehr technisch bergauf : Wurzeln, Absätze (ja, des geht auch bergauf). Noch lieber fahre ich bergab: am liebsten das, was man nimma bergauf fahren kann *lol* Also was bin ich dann? Freeridende Uphillerin, oder downhillende CC-lerin ? Ach das Bikerinnen-Dasein wird immer komplizierter...

Eine einigermaßen passable Fahrtechnik habe ich -glaube ich zumindest- man sollte man dies als Tourenfahrer unbedingt haben v. a. wenn man im (Hoch-)Gebirge unterwegs ist. Allerdings droppe ich net so gern:  habe mich vor 9 Jahren in Bischofsmais um nen Baum gewickelt - seitdem habe ich da ziemlich Respekt vor... 

Ich habe dieses Jahr eher durch Zufall (hat sich so im Urlaub im Vinschgau so ergeben) ein Fahrtechniktraining und anschließendes Tourenfahren mit Manfred Stromberg von Bikeride gemacht. Hat echt was gebracht - er hat mir ein paar Tipps zum Setup meines Radels gegeben sowie auch natürlich zur eigentlichen Fahrtechnik. Vor allem beim Downhill hat er an meiner Blickführung gearbeitet - einen Drop, Trackstand etc. zu beherrschen nutzt nämlich nichts, wenn man den Baum kurz nach der Landezone net sieht, oder die Kurve net kriegt und den Abhang runterpurzelt... 
Ach ja: ich empfinde es eher als herausfordernd nen Techniktraining zu machen bzw. auch mal mit Leuten zu fahren, die besser sind. So lernt man deutlich mehr, als wenn man nur mit Leuten des gleichen Niveaus unterwegs ist. Und man lernt nie aus...

Gruß
Cosy


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. November 2009)

cosy schrieb:


> gerne sehr technisch bergauf : Wurzeln, Absätze (ja, des geht auch bergauf).



Nein, nein, nein. Das geht nicht. Es kommt immer der Moment, an dem das Vorderrad...


----------



## Jennfa (16. November 2009)

cosy schrieb:


> Noch lieber fahre ich bergab: am liebsten das, was man nimma bergauf fahren kann *lol* Also was bin ich dann? Freeridende Uphillerin, oder downhillende CC-lerin ? Ach das Bikerinnen-Dasein wird immer komplizierter...
> Ach ja: ich empfinde es eher als herausfordernd nen Techniktraining zu machen bzw. auch mal mit Leuten zu fahren, die besser sind. So lernt man deutlich mehr, als wenn man nur mit Leuten des gleichen Niveaus unterwegs ist. Und man lernt nie aus...



Hehe, so geht es mir auch. Ich fahre gern Touren, aber lasse es bergab gern krachen. Ich fahre auch gerne mal etwas technischere Sachen, hab oft den FF dabei und immer Beinprotektoren, Bikepark find ich auch toll! ...keine Ahnung was man dann ist, aber es macht Spaß .

Ich fahre mit sehr vielen unterschiedlichen Leuten, da wir hier in Norddeutschland inzwischen ne ziemlich große Bikergemeinschaft sind mit Bikern von CClern, über Freeridern bis hin zu Downhillern mit den ich allen fahre. Und wir haben hier (man mag es kaum glauben) richtig viele verschiedene Strecken zum üben. Das schöne ist, man kann in eine 50km Tour mit >1000hm richtig viele Trails mit einbauen, aber auch kurze knackige Touren fahren. Ich lerne alles von unseren Männers hier und meinem Freund . Von Springen über richtiges Bremsen oder weniger Bremsen  und steile Passagen bewältigen etc...Bei der Kopfsache helfen die auch richtig gut . Besonders bei meinem Freund und den Leuten die vor mir fahren und besser sind gucke ich mir viel ab und frage. Bei Anfängern helfe ich selbst auch gern weiter. Schwierige Stellen werden auch gern öfters gefahren. Das ist mein Fahrtechniktraining und motiviert mich seit Herbst 2008 immer weiter an mir zu arbeiten. 

Hier im Garten übe ich seit kurzem das Balancieren, Stoppie, Hinterradversetzen und nen gescheiten Bunnyhop, frag mal in nem halben Jahr wie es läuft... . 
Das Balancieren gibt einen ein richtig gutes Gefühl fürs Bike. Bei Trails die mal bergauf über kleinere Stämme gehen oder wenn man mit nem dicken Lenker  durch engere Bäume durch muss und an Hängen gibt das viel Sicherheit. 
Ich möchte 2010 gern richtige Doubles und Drops springen und mehr technischere Abfahrten hier im Harz bewältigen. 
Nicht können muss ich Roadgaps und den Wheelie (wär schön, aber da bin ich nicht so zuversichtlich).
Außer Prellungen und Verstauchungen ist zum Glück nichts passiert, auch wenn da ein paar Stürze dabei waren die sich heftig anfühlten. Wie sagt einer bei uns immer so schön: wer nicht stürzt, fährt nicht am Limit !


----------



## cosy (16. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Nein, nein, nein. Das geht nicht. Es kommt immer der Moment, an dem das Vorderrad...



Stimmt - ich lag auch schon n´ paarmal unfreiwillig auf´m Rücken


----------



## contesssa (16. November 2009)

Hab 2004 eine "Einsteigertransalp" gemacht...und den Abstieg von der Similaunhütte ins Schnalstal in der "Bike" an 2. Stelle im Ranking der "gefährlichsten Abfahrten" wieder gefunden. Hatte echt Komplexe, weil ich mein Bike 1000hm runter getragen habe, aber der Guide hat seins mindenstens auch 500hm auf Ast gehabt. 
Fahrtechnisch kann ich nix ( ok, Treppen runter fahren, wenn sie nicht über 50m weit gehen) und (fast) alle  trails hier bei uns, aber wenn ich so lese, was man können könnte....naja!Klar würde ich gern auch über einen Baum hüpfen, hab aber auch kein Problem damit, mal abzusteigen. Im Frühling sag ich mir immer, dass ich mich nicht verletzen darf, weil die Bikesaison beginnt und im herbst, weil die nächste Gürtelprüfung ansteht. Irgendwie passt es nie


----------



## MelleD (17. November 2009)

contesssa schrieb:


> Fahrtechnisch kann ich nix ( ok, Treppen runter fahren, wenn sie nicht über 50m weit gehen) und (fast) alle trails hier bei uns, aber wenn ich so lese, was man können könnte....naja!


 
Mir gehts nicht anders. Komm bei mir inner Nähe auch alles hoch und runter, Treppen gehen noch.
Wenn da der verdammte Kopf nicht wäre...  Der macht mir einfach nen Strich durch die Rechnung. *böser kopf*  So ne nasse Wurzel inner Kurve kann einen ganz schön verunsichern...
Hab mir aber vorgenommen, ihm nächstes Jahr den Stinkefinger zu zeigen und die Sachen anzugehen. Kann ja nicht sein


----------



## Surfmoe (17. November 2009)

MelleD schrieb:


> Hab mir aber vorgenommen, ihm nächstes Jahr den Stinkefinger zu zeigen und die Sachen anzugehen. Kann ja nicht sein


Bin dabei


----------



## trek 6500 (17. November 2009)

@cosy : sehr nette bilder in deinem album - offtopic aus ..


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. November 2009)

Oh, wheelie würd ich auch gern können. Wär doch cool, wenn man als Frau beim Mecki mit dem Wheelie über die Straße fährt, bevor man im Café parkt, oder? Okay, jetzt haben sie ja eh eine Unterführung gebaut, Projekt also nicht mehr nötig ;-)

Trails bergauf an einem guten Tag machen schon total Spaß. Leider kann man sich dabei ziemlich tot machen, dann läuft die Abfahrt möglicherweise nimmer so gut.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. November 2009)

_[*]Was könnt Ihr? Trackstand? Bunny Hop? Stoppie? Manual? 
_Ich kenne nur den Bunny Hop, den bekomme ich irgendwie hin, übe wohl zu wenig 

_[*]Wofür nutzt Ihr Eure Fahrtechnikfertigkeiten? 
_Um zu versuchen, dem Freund hinterherzukommen 

_[*]Was würdet Ihr gern können - und was konkret lernen?
_Enge Kurven, und auf sehr schmalen Pfaden das klappt noch nicht so,... und über höhere Hindernisse (wie Wurzeln, Baumstämme) würde ich gern besser rüberkommen.

_[*]Was traut Ihr Euch (noch) und wo sind Eure Grenzen?
_Bisher bin ich überall runtergekommen, wenn es zu steil wird, stoppt mein Kopf  Oder zu grobes Geröll, das geht nicht  Aber etwas höhere Stufen fahre ich z.B. seh gern runter, aber ich lege Wert auf einen guten Untergrund 

_[*]Wovor habt Ihr Angst? Habt Ihr Sturzerfahrungen?
_Wirklich Angst bekomme ich, wenn es zu steil bergab geht, das ist dann egal ob es Straße, Waldweg oder Trail ist. Dann mach ich die Bremsen zu.
Würde mir hier evtl. ein MTB mit mehr Federweg vorn helfen? Oder muss ich mein Hirn trainieren? Oder es eben einfach lassen? 
Die bisherigen Stürze waren zum Glück nicht sehr schlimm...

_[*]Würdet Ihr gern ein Fahrtechniktraining machen? 
_Habe ich schon gemacht, fand es sehr hilfreich und würde gerne nochmal eines machen. Was einige hier schreiben, sich unter Druck gesetzt fühlen, kann ich nicht berichten, ich fand das Training echt toll!
Aber einfach viel Übung bringt auch viel. Ende des Sommers bin ich Strecken gefahren, die ich mir 6 Monate früher NIE zugetraut hätte! Auch wenn es oft etwas Überwindung kostet: "laufen lassen" klappt dann meistens echt gut 

_[*]...
_Mein größtes Problem ist nach wie vor die mangelnde Kondition. Das kommt eben davon wenn man 30 Jahre lang gar nichts tut, und dann erst mit Sporteln anfängt. Aber ich arbeite daran und mache Fortschritte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiffyI (30. November 2009)

Hey, falls ihr ein fahrtechnikcamp bzw. wochenende nur für mädels sucht, dann schaut doch mal auf meine seite: www.trailgaemsen.de

dort gibt es auch eine "girls only" seite nur für mädels und veranstaltungen ganz ohne druck ;-)!

würde mich freuen, von euch zu hören.
...die trailgämse, steffi


----------



## MTBikerin (30. November 2009)

TiffyI schrieb:


> Hey, falls ihr ein fahrtechnikcamp bzw. wochenende nur für mädels sucht, dann schaut doch mal auf meine seite: www.trailgaemsen.de
> 
> dort gibt es auch eine "girls only" seite nur für mädels und veranstaltungen ganz ohne druck ;-)!
> 
> ...



Hey, klasse Seite.... Gefällt mir!
Das Gran Canaria Ladys Camp überlege ich mir!!! Hätte sonst noch jemand Interesse daran?


----------



## das waldhuhn (30. November 2009)

Ouh, was kann ich. Gute Anregung für eine Bestandsaufnahme.
Trackstand ja, geht ganz gut, je nach Untergrund auch echt lang. BunnyHop, da muss ich unterscheiden: Wenns vorher ne Welle im Boden hat gehts gut, auf plattem Boden komm ich nicht besonders hoch, für über Pfützen langts. Manual: Bin am Üben, hab das Gefühl den krieg ich eher gebacken wie'n Wheelie, vor allem bei höherem Tempo. Heck versetzen kann ich bloß da wo ich keine Überschlagsmuffen hab, aber daran üb ich so oft es geht. Hm, ich kann auch seitlich hüpfen und ausm Stand rückwärts. (Ja, mitm Bike). Trails umpflügen via Heckbremsengebrauch, naja, da bleib ich lieber mit nem Heckdrift stehen, das schaut saucool aus , und dann klappt so DH-Buben schon das Kinn runter wenn ich den Helm runtertu und es aufkommt dass ich ne Frau bin. 

Inzwischen ist es mein Kopf, den ich in den Griff kriegen muss,um mich weiter zu entwickeln, ich denk dann wirds erst recht lustig, weil ich spring ja echt gern, (aber noch nicht so hohes Zeuch, liegt vielleicht auch am Bike, das für sowas nur bedingt gemacht ist.) Am liebsten schräg aus Wallrides raus oder sonstwie mit Kurve.

Fahrtechnikkurse hab ich 2 gemacht, nach 1 Jahr MTB mal sowas Dezentes im Schwarzwald, und noch ein Jahr später im Bikepark Oberammergau, wo ich echt gscheit was gelernt hab. Bringt also durchaus was, mal sowas mit zu machen. Oder man kennt jemand der ganz gut fährt und fragt da nach Input.
Wenn man was lernen will muss man das in sehr kleinen Schritten angehen.

Ach so, wo nutz ich das alles? In Bikeparks oder auf selber entdeckten Pfaden.

Grüßle!
das Waldhuhn


----------



## Marc B (30. November 2009)

> Dieser Bereich heißt Ladies only! - und das nicht grundlos. Ich bitte höflich und freundlich darum, das zu respektieren. *Den einen oder anderen netten oder hilfreichen Beitrag werden wir sicher auch zu schätzen wissen*, aber grundsätzlich wären wir
> hier gern unter uns.



Ich hoffe mein Beitrag ist hilfreich genug

Bei konkreten Fragen zu einzelnen Fahrtechniken, könnt ihr auch hier im Unterforum "Fahrtechnik" reinschauen. Der Männeranteil ist dort zu hoch, wäre cool, wenn ihr mal reinschnuppert:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=204

Ich bin raus. Ciao,
Marc


----------



## velo1981 (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mir nächstes Frühjahr auch einen Einsteigerkurs vorgenommen. Respekt Mädels, ich schreib schon Vokabeln zum Nachschlagen auf

Jedenfalls weiß ich jetzt, was ich nicht kann hihi, aber ich nehme mir alles der Reihe nach vor und stelle fest: Stützräder brauch ich nicht...juhuuuu!!

Stürze hatte ich nur einen größeren. Bei einem Bremsfehler mit neuen Scheibenbremsen über den Lenker. Ansonsten nur die üblichen Eingeklicktumfaller.

Außerdem finde ich es super, mal zu lesen, dass auch Supersportlerinnen noch mit dem Kopf zu kämpfen haben. Das ist bei mir sehr oft das Problem.


----------



## das waldhuhn (1. Dezember 2009)

Äh, du meinst aber bitte nicht mich mit "Supersportlerin". 
Und wegen dem Fahrtechnik-Krimskrams: Mit genug Ehrgeiz in der Richtung kann das jede(r) lernen. 
Ich hab mir gleich am Anfang meiner MTB-Leidenschaft das Fahrtechnik-Buch vom Holger Meyer und Thomas Rögner gekauft und alles beherzigt und geübt was drin steht und was für mich machbar war. Das war absolut super. Spar dir das Einsteiger Level, nimm lieber erst das Buch. Und dann nen Fortgeschrittenen Kurs.

Salü!


----------



## contesssa (1. Dezember 2009)

Für was zu lesen bin ich immer....kannst du bitte mal den genauen Titel bzw. die ISBN angeben? Hab mich erst letztens schwer geärgert, als ich auf einer richtig geilen Abfahrt nicht um die Spitzkehren rumkam!


----------



## Surfmoe (1. Dezember 2009)

contesssa schrieb:


> Für was zu lesen bin ich immer....kannst du bitte mal den genauen Titel bzw. die ISBN angeben? Hab mich erst letztens schwer geärgert, als ich auf einer richtig geilen Abfahrt nicht um die Spitzkehren rumkam!



Oahh das muss ich auch üben..


----------



## 4mate (1. Dezember 2009)

contesssa schrieb:


> den genauen Titel bzw. die ISBN angeben?


http://www.libri.de/shop/action/pro...omas_roegner_bike_fahrtechnik_3768813703.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1000grad (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde diese Seite recht hilfreich: http://www.biketrial.ch/pages/fahrtechnik/index.php

Ist zwar ein Tuturial für den Trialsport, aber immerhein hab ichs damit geschafft, mir das Hinterrad anheben zu erlernen. Und das Hinterrad nach rechts versetzen geht auch schon ab und an  Üben kann einem halt keiner abnehmen...


----------



## contesssa (1. Dezember 2009)

@mate
Danke!Hab es mir gleich bestellt.

@1000grad
Wem sagst du das
mit clickis bringts ja nicht wirklich....also muss mein Merida herhalten oder ich muss auch mal über einen Pedalwechsel nachdenken. Ich denke, ich fang mal mit ersterem an.


----------



## das waldhuhn (1. Dezember 2009)

@4mate: Genau das Buch meinte ich! 

Ja, weg mit den Klickpedalen. Ich hab noch nie welche gehabt und vermisse nichts. 

Das allerwichtigste in Spitzkehren ist: Wohin dein Blick geht, da fährt dein Bike hin. 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## yjogam (1. Dezember 2009)

Mir gelingen immer mehr Dingen; ausser Akrobaten, die ich nicht mag, mache ich alles.
Je schwieriger das Terrain, desto wohler fühle ich mich, obwohl ich mit einem Hardtail unterwegs bin. Was ich heute mit dem Ding hoch geklettert bin, was ich alles ausprobiert habe, hätte ich noch vor einem Monat für unmöglich gehalten.

Ich habe aus Neugier einen Technikurs besucht, weil ich mir noch nie mit Technik beim Fahrradfahren auseinander gesetzt habe. Allein schon die Basics, war der Besuch dieses Kurs wert. Und weil es nicht alles gewesen sein soll, habe ich mich nochmals für einen Kurs angemeldet. Hier sollte es um das sicher beherrschen von Spitzkehren gehen, Balance bei schwierigen Verhältnissen (für mich das schwierigste überhaupt), Kurven- und Bremstechnik in Trailpassagen und noch so ein paar Dingen.
In Gründe genommen geht es um sinnvoller Inhalte, denn sie werden recht häufig gebraucht wenn Du mal unterwegs bist.


----------



## velo1981 (1. Dezember 2009)

Wie lustig, genau DAS Buch hab ich meinem Freund zum Geburtstag geschenkt. hehe...das werde ich bei ihm mal ausleihen.

Den Kurs würde ich trotzdem einfach mal machen, hab ich Bock drauf. Am liebsten einen, bei dem nur Mädels mitfahren. Da gibt es ja einiges mittlerweile. Außerdem ist es sicherlich lustig, Mädels, Räder, Matsch und Technik lernen.


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2009)

4mate schrieb:


> http://www.libri.de/shop/action/pro...omas_roegner_bike_fahrtechnik_3768813703.html



lustig, genau das hab ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crashxl (2. Dezember 2009)

oh, das buch hab ich auch 
mir hat es aber nicht soviel genützt..na ja.

@1000grad: die biketrial.ch seite is super. wenn die php-fehlermeldunge weg sind, wird mein drucker einiges zu tun haben. 

mhh, ich übe hin und wieder. allerdings habe ich gemerkt, dass bei adrenalin-fluß vieles automatisch geht. z.b. muß ich bei einem super trail mal irgendwie über drei baustämme (klein bis mittel-klein) gesprungen sein. zumindest: sie lagen im weg, und ich bin im vollem tempo drüber ohne sie berührt zu haben. 
wenn ich jedoch alleine unterwegs bin, dann kommt mein kopf "dazwischen" und das kann soweit gehen, dass dann eben gar nix mehr geht. 

zwei kurse habe ich auch schon besucht. und obwohl ich erst ein jahr fahre, war ich den meisten teilnehmerinnen  - die oft schon mehrere jahre biken - fahrtechnisch voraus. sie mir dafür konditionsmäßig


----------



## contesssa (2. Dezember 2009)

Na, ab morgen hab ich das Buch auch
Heute hab ich schon enge Kurven geübt, allerdings mit Marscherleichterung...auf einem Asphaltplatz. Ging aber ziemlich gut, hätte ich gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## 1000grad (2. Dezember 2009)

Was man auch gut auf den täglichen Wegen durch die Stadt einbauen kann, ist das Fahren auf Bordsteinkanten. Am Anfang nimmt man halt nur die graden, dann welche mit Kurven, Absätzen, Bewuchs und kaputten Stellen usw.


----------



## Cristina (3. Dezember 2009)

1000grad schrieb:


> Was man auch gut auf den täglichen Wegen durch die Stadt einbauen kann, ist das Fahren auf Bordsteinkanten. Am Anfang nimmt man halt nur die graden, dann welche mit Kurven, Absätzen, Bewuchs und kaputten Stellen usw.



Wir waren eine kleine Gruppe von Mädels, die sich zum MTB getroffen haben ganz offiziell vom Uni-Sport, Technik wurde auch geübt, in der City sozusagen jede Menge Treppenstufen in jeden Längen, Bordsteinkanten und Pylone die man zum engen Kurven fahren braucht. Ein Paar Minuten nach oder vor unserer Tour das hat was gebracht, leider leider ist dies untergegangen.
Bunny Hop kann ich nicht würde ich gerne...
Wheely ist nicht mein Ding
Sprünge würde ich auch gerne, bin dabei...
Auf der Stelle stehen, konnte ich kommt aber schnell wieder...

Technikkurs, gerne jeder Zeit vielleicht im Harz zum Ladies Treffen am 18-20.06 
Es kann sich angemeldet werden

Cristina


----------



## das waldhuhn (3. Dezember 2009)

Hi alle!

Mir ist noch was eingefallen was man sich angucken kann und vielleicht was abgucken könnte. Das "Tricktionary" von Jeff Lenosky und Aaron Chase. 
http://4-seasons.tv/de/film/tricktionary-trailer

schönen Tag!

das Waldhühnchen


----------



## spreadthegroove (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ordentliche Fahrtechnik braucht Geduld, man kann nicht alles in einem Jahr lernen. Hin und wieder mal ein paar Tips von Profis können auch nie schaden.
Ich fahre mittlerweile über 10 Jahre MTB und lerne immer noch was dazu.
Mmmh, was kann ich bis jetzt? Bunny Hopp, Vorder- und Hinterrad versetzen, ein bissl auf dem Hinterrad hüpfen. Dropen und ein paar kleine bis mittlere Dirts sind auch drin.
Seit knapp einem Jahr hab ich es dann auch zum Wheelie und Manual gebracht. Braucht man im Gelände nicht wirklich, macht aber echt Spaß  Um dahin zukommen hab ich fleißig geübt und durch den ein oder anderen Tip von erfahren Bikelehrern hat es dann klick gemacht. 

Wär gerne mehr lernen möchte, kann sich gerne melden, ich gebe regelmäßig Fahrtechnikseminare. Ladies only versteht sich, ist einfach entspannter.
Und unter Druck steht dabei keine.

Wer Lust hat sich mal ein paar Bilder anzuschauen, kann gerne mal unsere Teamhomepage www.power-flower.de anschauen.

Also los Mädels, rauf auf die Bikes und fleißig üben


----------



## crashxl (3. Dezember 2009)

Hi Spreadthgroove,

fragt sich bloß WO die Kurse stattfinden....auf der web-page steht da auch nix drüber. 
Und ein whois bringt auch keine Auskunft über Euren Standort


----------



## velo1981 (3. Dezember 2009)

Super!! Genau das hab ich mich auch gerade gefragt


----------



## spreadthegroove (4. Dezember 2009)

crashxl schrieb:


> Hi Spreadthgroove,
> 
> fragt sich bloß WO die Kurse stattfinden....auf der web-page steht da auch nix drüber.
> Und ein whois bringt auch keine Auskunft über Euren Standort



Standort ist Düsseldorf, es besteht aber auch die Möglichkeit an anderen geeigneten Orten was zu machen, wenn sich genügend Mädels zusammen finden. Was heißt genügend? Ist etwas abhängig von der Entfernung, d.h. ab ca. 5 Mädels.


----------



## soul_ride (4. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Mädels, wir haben unsere LADIES Termine 2010 jetzt online. Die Fahrtechnikseminare LEVEL 1 und LEVEL 2 im HARZ können ab sofort gebucht werden. Individuelle Termine bzw. Seminare "außer der Reihe" können wir natürlich ab 5 TN ebenfalls anbieten. Schaut vorbei  www.trailtech.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crashxl (4. Dezember 2009)

ok, danke..düssel und so ist für mich eh viel zu weit.....schade


----------



## velo1981 (4. Dezember 2009)

Von mir aus gesehen ist das nicht so weit, bis Düsseldorf fahr ich ungefähr ne halbe Stunde.


----------



## Surfmoe (4. Dezember 2009)

spreadthegroove schrieb:


> Standort ist Düsseldorf, es besteht aber auch die Möglichkeit an anderen geeigneten Orten was zu machen, wenn sich genügend Mädels zusammen finden. Was heißt genügend? Ist etwas abhängig von der Entfernung, d.h. ab ca. 5 Mädels.



Genial, ich komme.. Duesseldorf ist quasi da wo ich wohne  Ab April dann auch wieder Vollzeit ; )


----------



## muirana (4. Dezember 2009)

Düsseldorf ist auch von mir nicht weit weg und gut mit der Bahn zu erreichen, also würde ich da vielleicht auch mitmachen. Ich wüsste sogar noch eine Freundin die auch gerne mal so einen Kurs machen möchte.


----------



## spreadthegroove (4. Dezember 2009)

Hey, das ist ja super. Ich schick euch die Tage mal ne mail, mit einem Vorschlag, wann, wie und wo das ganze stattfinden könnte.


----------



## ghostmoni (8. Dezember 2009)

cool, in D'dorf wäre ich auch dabei...

Hey Muirana, da könnten wir ja zusammen fahren


----------



## Surfmoe (8. Dezember 2009)

Da sind wir ja schon einige.. Ab April bitte...


----------



## muirana (8. Dezember 2009)

Na aber sicher Moni!


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. Dezember 2009)

...und was geht bei den Südstaatlerinnen? Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir ein Fahrtechniktraining auf die Räder stellen würden? Wer wäre denn dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contesssa (8. Dezember 2009)

Wenns nicht gerade am Bodensee oder in Garmisch wäre, bin ich sicher dabei.


----------



## velo1981 (9. Dezember 2009)

Wie wäre es mit einem eigenen "Fahrtechnik Kurs in Düsseldorf, wir planen" Thread?


----------



## Surfmoe (9. Dezember 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem eigenen "Fahrtechnik Kurs in Düsseldorf, wir planen" Thread?



YAY.. dafuer... mach mal einen auf, deine Idee


----------



## velo1981 (9. Dezember 2009)

habsch klatt gemacht


----------



## spreadthegroove (27. Januar 2010)

Für alle die nicht gerade aus Düsseldorf und Umgebung kommen,
wir planen in naher Zukunft noch Fahrtechnikseminare in und um:
Bad Harzburg 24.04., Lüdenscheid, Göttingen, Kassel da gibts noch keine genauen Termine, wünscht euch was.  Habt ihr noch weiter Vorschläge, wo ihr gerne was machen würdet?


----------



## Bergradlerin (29. Januar 2010)

Minga!  

(Zumindest aber in Bayern.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gubeck (29. Januar 2010)

Ich bin eine Späteinsteigerin, mit wenig Koordinationstalent. Mit 48 bekam ich das erste MTB. 
Ich habe bestimmt schon 4x bei Stefan Herrman, ULP, der Sportschule Puch mit Tibor Simai,usw einen Fahrtechnikkurs gemacht, im Bayerischen Wald, in der BMX Bahn, in den Isarauen, in der Toscana, am Tegernsee,usw.
Und mittlerweile bin ich jedes Jahr über die Alpen, auch in die Dolomiten.
Jetzt werde ich 53 und habe den Spaß am Radeln entdeckt, komme auf ca 5o ooo hm und 2500 km im Jahr, fahre Strecken, die früher von mir nur heulend geschoben wurden, auch schon mal grinsend runter. Auch Treppen gehen mittlerweile gut. 
Ich muss halt ständig üben, im Winter mit Kreisel und Rollbrett, mache bestimmt wieder einen Fahrtechnikkurs.


----------



## spreadthegroove (29. Januar 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Minga!
> 
> (Zumindest aber in Bayern.)



Klar gerne, wenn wir ein paar Mädels zusammen bekommen. Schon eine Idee für einen Termin?


----------



## Karen (1. Februar 2010)

Kommt doch alle zum *Bayerwald MTB Camp an Pfingsten*!

Eine ausgefÃ¼llte Bike-Woche, bei der keine WÃ¼nsche offen bleiben, ein perfektes EinlÃ¤uten der Bike-Saison!
Los geht's mit Fahrtechnik-Training. Die neu erlernten Techniken kÃ¶nnen bei den wunderschÃ¶nen gefÃ¼hrten Bayerwald Touren mit den passenden Trails gleich umgesetzt werden. Der SpaÃ steht dabei im Vordergrund. Theorie-Seminare Ã¼ber GPS, Notfallreparaturen, Bikewartung und âpflege runden das Programm ab. Highlight ist ein Besuch im renommierten Bikepark am GeiÃkopf mit erfahrenem Trainer. 

Infos unter *www.bayerwald-bike.de*


----------



## ctrblack (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo Allerseits, ich hoffe Ihr nehmts mir nicht übel, dass ich als männliches Wesen auf dieser Frauen - Seite auch meinen Senf dazugeben möchte - und zwar in Richtung Fahrtechniktraining. Ich bin noch relativer Anfänger und wenn man in diesem Forum schmökert, meint man, alle sind Profis. Bunny Hop, meterhohe Drops, Bikeparkaktionen und Downhills... Anscheinend sind alles Naturtalente. Nur gelernt hats keiner. Alle wurde anscheinend von der Muse geküsst. Ich kann jedenfalls nur empfehlen, einen oder immer wieder einmal einen Fahrtechnikkurs zu machen. Denn Technik bringt Sicherheit und Sicherheit bringt Spaß... das ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung. Schweinehund überwinden und durch... Ich freu mich jedenfalls auf meine nächsten Kurse.


----------



## BIKERPOOL.COM (2. Februar 2010)

Ich kann nur einem jeden nen Fahrtechnikkurs empfehlen, egal wie gut man am Radl unterwegs ist.
Es ist erstaunlich was man noch alles dazu lernen kann!!!

Ich sprech da aus Erfahrung ;-)
vor allem die kleinen Tipps machen es aus, die Mann oder Frau in keinem Buch oder Video sehen bzw. erklärt bekommt.

HAPPY TRAILS aus dem Chiemgau!
Da Andy


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. Februar 2010)

Servus Andy, ich war gerade auf Deiner Homepage unterwegs...   
Ein Individualtraining würde mich schon sehr reizen, zwecke Elimination einiger Schwächen (die man ja nicht gern zugibt, frau aber doch!  ). Ich glaube, ich rutsche mal (von LL) rüber zu Dir, wenn Schnee und Eis endlich verschwunden sind. Wird aber wohl noch dauern...


----------



## Deleted168745 (2. Februar 2010)

huhuu^^....

hättet ihr nicht Lust mich im Fichtelgebirge zu besuchen? Wir könnten an der DH-Strecke am Ochsenkopf doch vlt einen speziellen Kurs evt sogar mit Sektionstraining direkt an der Strecke machen....?....die Übernachtungen in Bullheadhouse sind relativ günstig bzw bei mir noch günstiger...und das Tourenangebot mit schönen trailigen Abfahrten ist im Fichtelgebirge auch nich schlecht... nur en Vorschlag von mir........
Organisation könnt ich mich kümmern ... ich kenn da den Bruder dessen Freundin hat ne Schwester deren Vater..... wäre aber dann eher was für bergab-orientierte Mädels  

stöbert doch mal unter: www.fichtlride.de


vlg Ane


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. Februar 2010)

Wenn dieser sch... Schnee endlich weg ist, bin ich für alles - ALLES!  - zu haben!


----------



## trhaflhow (2. Februar 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Servus Andy, ich war gerade auf Deiner Homepage unterwegs...
> Ein Individualtraining würde mich schon sehr reizen, zwecke Elimination einiger Schwächen (die man ja nicht gern zugibt, frau aber doch!  ). Ich glaube, ich rutsche mal (von LL) rüber zu Dir, wenn Schnee und Eis endlich verschwunden sind. Wird aber wohl noch dauern...



wenn ein termin unter der woche möglich wäre hätte ich auch interesse
vielleicht schaffen wirs dann mal endlich doch uns zu treffen


----------



## BIKERPOOL.COM (2. Februar 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> wenn ein termin unter der woche möglich wäre hätte ich auch interesse
> vielleicht schaffen wirs dann mal endlich doch uns zu treffen



Für solche Sachen sind wir natürlich immer offen!
Und a Belohnung nach nen Kurs muss natürlich in gemütlicher Runde sein.
Na dann Prost auf den Frühling ;-)

Da Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKERPOOL.COM (2. Februar 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Servus Andy, ich war gerade auf Deiner Homepage unterwegs...
> Ein Individualtraining würde mich schon sehr reizen, zwecke Elimination einiger Schwächen (die man ja nicht gern zugibt, frau aber doch!  ). Ich glaube, ich rutsche mal (von LL) rüber zu Dir, wenn Schnee und Eis endlich verschwunden sind. Wird aber wohl noch dauern...



Dann lassen wir mal den Schnee schmelzen.
Wir würden uns freuen, dich im Chiemgau begrüßen zu dürfen.

Bis dahin!
Da Andy


----------



## FridaDakar (2. Februar 2010)

Ich wuerde gerne schon mehr koennen. Hab mein Bike seit 2009 und konnte leider noch nicht wirklich viel damit fahren (grad mal 157 km auf demar Tacho). Dafuer hab ich mehr oder minder den trockenen BunnyHop drauf. Meine Hand wuerde ich trotzdem nicht dafuer ins Feuer legen, das es klappt. 
Das einzige was ich sagen kann, ist, das es ein doofes Gefuehl ist, meinem Freund hinterher zu fahren und wie ein kleiner Schisser erstmal gar nix zu koennen. Deswegen werde ich dieses Thema im Fruehjahr anpacken und mich mutig in die Klickies werfen um halsbrecherisch zur Arbeit zu fahren...  

Gruesskes aus dem Muensterland


----------



## Deleted168745 (2. Februar 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Wenn dieser sch... Schnee endlich weg ist, bin ich für alles - ALLES!  - zu haben!


.....


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. Februar 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> wenn ein termin unter der woche möglich wäre hätte ich auch interesse
> vielleicht schaffen wirs dann mal endlich doch uns zu treffen



Unter der Woche geht bei mir immer! Wenn ich nicht gerade in LÖ bin. 
Und Treffen... Ähem...   Bei deeeer Entfernung zwischen uns!


----------



## trhaflhow (3. Februar 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Unter der Woche geht bei mir immer! Wenn ich nicht gerade in LÖ bin.
> Und Treffen... Ähem...   Bei deeeer Entfernung zwischen uns!



...wenn dann mal der schnee weg ist


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. Februar 2010)

Hat jemand einen Tipp zum Thema Fahrtechniktraining in Rhein-Main?
Ich möchte gern im Frühling eines machen, gern in einer nicht so großen Gruppe...
Bin kein Einsteiger mehr, aber kann/traue mich auch vieles einfach nicht


----------



## missmarple (10. Februar 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp zum Thema Fahrtechniktraining in Rhein-Main?
> Ich möchte gern im Frühling eines machen, gern in einer nicht so großen Gruppe...
> Bin kein Einsteiger mehr, aber kann/traue mich auch vieles einfach nicht



Das würde mich auch interessieren, da es mir ähnlich geht. 
Ich habe zwar vor ein paar Jahren mal ein Techniktraining bei GoCrazy (?) mitgemacht, selbiges aber als nicht sooo effektiv empfunden. Zum einen war die Gruppe meiner Meinung nach recht gross und zum anderen sehr inhomogen... Dann konnte ich ein paar Jahre gar nicht fahren und habe letztes Jahr gefühlt wieder fast bei Null angefangen... 

Evtl. wäre eine Alternative, für ein paar Leute was "privat" zu organisieren?


----------



## spreadthegroove (10. Februar 2010)

missmarple schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren, da es mir ähnlich geht.
> Ich habe zwar vor ein paar Jahren mal ein Techniktraining bei GoCrazy (?) mitgemacht, selbiges aber als nicht sooo effektiv empfunden. Zum einen war die Gruppe meiner Meinung nach recht gross und zum anderen sehr inhomogen... Dann konnte ich ein paar Jahre gar nicht fahren und habe letztes Jahr gefühlt wieder fast bei Null angefangen...
> 
> Evtl. wäre eine Alternative, für ein paar Leute was "privat" zu organisieren?



Hallo Zusammen,

vielleicht können wir euch da weiter helfen. Schaut doch mal bei den Feedbacks von unserem letzten Seminar.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=436173

Fotos gibts auch: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/164239

mehr Infos über uns unter www.power-flower.de

Der Vorteil ist, das wir immer zu zweit unterrichten und so sehr gut auf die individuellen Bedürfnisse eingehen können. Wenn ihr ein paar Mädels zusammen bekommt kommen wir auch gerne zu euch in die Region. Dann müßtet ihr uns aber helfen eine geeignete Location auszuwählen.

Was versteht ihr unter ein nicht zu großen Gruppe?

Sagt mal, was ihr von der Idee haltet.

Viele Grüße


----------



## TiffyI (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

wir hätten da auch noch ein Angebot für euch im Programm!
Bieten auch spezielle Frauenkurse.
www.trailgaemsen.de/fahrtechnik

Viele Grüße
...dieTrailgämsen;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (12. Februar 2010)

spreadthegroove schrieb:


> Wenn ihr ein paar Mädels zusammen bekommt kommen wir auch gerne zu euch in die Region. Dann müßtet ihr uns aber helfen eine geeignete Location auszuwählen.
> 
> Was versteht ihr unter ein nicht zu großen Gruppe?



Also ich persönlich würde maximal 6 Personen bevorzugen. Ist halt die Frage, ob das dann preislich noch auskömmlich ist, wenn Ihr extra in die Region kommen würdet...

@Frau Rauscher: wie schaut's bei Dir mit der Gruppengrösse aus? Vielleicht lässt sich ja gemeinsam was organisieren?! 




TiffyI schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir hätten da auch noch ein Angebot für euch im Programm!
> Bieten auch spezielle Frauenkurse.
> www.trailgaemsen.de/fahrtechnik



Liest sich auch gut und wird auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten!


----------



## TiffyI (12. Februar 2010)

missmarple schrieb:


> Liest sich auch gut und wird auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten!



Bei Fragen melde dich - wir wollen auch noch nen Zusatztermin anbieten, da der Termin im Mai fast voll ist.

Viele Grüße aus dem Allgäu,

Steffi


----------



## alex76 (12. Februar 2010)

Aus gegebenem Anlass: Klick 

LG, Alexandra


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. Februar 2010)

_Alexandra, Du hast natürlich absolut recht!    Ich hab´s zwar kritisch aber durchaus sehr wohlwollend im Auge, weil´s der Sache und Fragestellung dient und beim Thema bleibt. Okay?_


----------



## alex76 (13. Februar 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> _Alexandra, Du hast natürlich absolut recht!    Ich hab´s zwar kritisch aber durchaus sehr wohlwollend im Auge, weil´s der Sache und Fragestellung dient und beim Thema bleibt. Okay?_



...ja, ist schon grenzwertig. Aber vielleicht wäre es eine Lösung, zumindest persönliche Anfragen/Termine etc. per PM zu klären und die Selbstdarstellung auf Links zu beschränken. Wo soll man sonst die Grenze ziehen? Wäre halt blöd, wenn die Sache einreißt und jeder Anbieter denkt, hier präsent sein zu müssen... Soll ja kein Angebots-Thread sondern ein Erfahrungs-Austausch-Thread sein.

LG, Alexandra


----------



## velo1981 (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen
ich wollte nur kurz erinnern, dass es einen Düsseldorfer Planungsthread gibt. Dann könnten wir den neuen Termin bei dem Anbieter, der schon bescheid weiß  (wie war das noch mit: weils besser schmeckt??) planen. Anders war das nicht gedacht. Könnte man nicht einfach einen Technikkursanbieterthread machen, wo ganz offiziell Links veröffentlicht werden dürfen? Dann hätten wir schnell Anbieter und die Anbieter hätte alle die gleiche Chance? Nur ne Spontanidee, nicht steinigen bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (13. Februar 2010)

Gute Idee. Die Frage nach Fahrtechniktrainings speziell für Ladies kommt ja immer wieder zuverlässig auf. Wie die nach Hosen, Sättel, Autofahrer, Hundebissen... 

Edit ergänzt: Und schon ist er da, der neue Fred!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. Februar 2010)

danke, gute Idee!
Nächstes Wochenende hab ich auch mal wieder Zeit, mich mit diesem Thema auseinanderzusetzen


----------



## gubeck (15. Februar 2010)

alex76 schrieb:


> ...ja, ist schon grenzwertig. Aber vielleicht wäre es eine Lösung, zumindest persönliche Anfragen/Termine etc. per PM zu klären und die Selbstdarstellung auf Links zu beschränken. Wo soll man sonst die Grenze ziehen? Wäre halt blöd, wenn die Sache einreißt und jeder Anbieter denkt, hier präsent sein zu müssen... Soll ja kein Angebots-Thread sondern ein Erfahrungs-Austausch-Thread sein.
> 
> LG, Alexandra



Danke!


----------



## XxFreestylerxX (3. August 2010)

Ich fahr am liebsten Berge wo man schnell hoch kommt und man lange runter fahren kann.
Steile Wege sind nicht schlimm für mich. Drops springe ich ohne probleme. Bunnyhop schaff ich bis zu 40cm hoch. Whellie kann ich auch nur an meinen Stunts in der luft muss ich noch ein bisschen üben.
Tipp: Winterberg kann ich nur empfehlen. Für bessere die ihr gleichgewicht noch verbessern wollen ist die North Shore richtig gut. Wenn man's kann machte richtig spaß.


----------



## scylla (3. August 2010)

@XxFreestylerxX

du hast hier eindeutig den Längsten (und Einzigen)


----------



## MelleD (3. August 2010)

Typischer Fall von verirrt


----------



## ActionBarbie (4. August 2010)

Also ich kann eigentlich, nix  

Ich düse halt gerne durch den Wald, Trails gehen auch, wenn sie nicht zu schwer sind, Treppen bin ich noch nie gefahren und die Skipiste habe ich bezwungen, nachdem ich nach dem dritten Mal runterschieben keine Lust mehr hatte das Rad zu schieben. Den Erbeskopfmarathon habe ich mit Anstand hinter mich bekommen und werd das nächste Jahr wieder mit fahren.

Techniktraining habe ich jetzt am Samstag mein erstes in Trailpark Koulshore in der Eifel.


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. August 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> @XxFreestylerxX
> 
> du hast hier eindeutig den Längsten (und Einzigen)




  Bunny?


----------



## Kruemelkeks (4. August 2010)

*Huhu Mädels! 


Bergradlerin schrieb:




Was könnt Ihr? Trackstand? Bunny Hop? Stoppie? Manual? 
Wofür nutzt Ihr Eure Fahrtechnikfertigkeiten? 
Was würdet Ihr gern können - und was konkret lernen?
Was traut Ihr Euch (noch) und wo sind Eure Grenzen?
Wovor habt Ihr Angst? Habt Ihr Sturzerfahrungen?
Würdet Ihr gern ein Fahrtechniktraining machen? 
...
...


Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Hmmm, können tu ich glaub ich gar nix, wenn ich das hier so lese... 
Hab erst letzte Woche im Urlaub ein Techniktraining gemacht. Mein Guide wollte, dass ich eine Treppe fahre und das ging schön in die Hose. Danach war der Kopf dicht und ich konnte nicht mal im Wald einen normalen Wurzeltrail fahren - das war blöd... 
Prinzipiell würd ich aber wieder eines machen, solange mich kein Guide der Welt zu was zwingt wozu ich mental nicht bereit bin...
Respekt bzw. Angst lösen bei mir grober Schotter und nasse Wurzeltrails oder stark versteinte Trails (ähnlich dem Trail kurz vorm Eingang zur Val d'Uina) aus. Da geht gar nichts. Stiere die Steine förmlich an, naja und dann... 
Sturzerfahrungen diverse und das auf diesem hässlichen groben Schotter - blaue Flecke, Schürfwunden und 2 kaputte Finger... Geht also noch... 

Schönen Abend! *​


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. August 2010)

Ich hab mal schnell das blau in schwarz geändert, weil blau Alarmfarbe ist: Damit schreiben Moderatoren hochoffizielle Botschaften ans Volk und scheuchen die ganze Meute immer kräftig auf!    Wir wollen die Mädels doch nicht erschrecken, oder?  

Zum Thema: Wenn ein Guide oder Trainer nicht auf die mentalen Gesichtspunkte eingeht, taugt er nichts. Er sollte sich langsam an seine Schützlinge herantasten (ähem... nicht wörtlich gemeint!  ) und an Stärken arbeiten und nicht Schwächen und Ängste verstärken. Es liegt also weniger an Dir, dass es nicht allzu positiv für Dich verlief...

Du kannst Dich heranarbeiten, indem Du erst eine Stufe, dann eine zweite, eine dritte etc. trainierst. Augen dorthin, wohin Du fahren willst, niemals auf das Vorderrad. Dein Gehirn ist schon viel weiter, hat das, was Du eben gerade fährst, schon abgehakt und arbeitet schon ein paar Meter voraus. Körper und Bike folgen dem Auge und nicht umgekehrt! _Das _sollte Dir ein Trainer vermitteln können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruemelkeks (4. August 2010)

*


Bergradlerin schrieb:



			Ich hab mal schnell das blau in schwarz geändert, weil blau Alarmfarbe ist: Damit schreiben Moderatoren hochoffizielle Botschaften ans Volk und scheuchen die ganze Meute immer kräftig auf!    Wir wollen die Mädels doch nicht erschrecken, oder?  

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Uups, das wusst ich gar nicht und erschrecken wollte ich nun wirklich keinen... Könnte sein, dass es da noch den ein oder anderen Beitrag von mir gibt - Entschuldigung schon mal dafür.... 

Wahrscheinlich war er selber übermotiviert... War halt nur blöd, weil ich dann im Wald die Hälfte hab dann doch schieben müssen, weil gar nix mehr ging... Aber: Alles wird gut... *​


----------

